# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Экшн-камера Gopro Hero3 + Black

## DrAlex

Камера в отличном состоянии, полностью рабочая.
Комплект на фото.
Цена 2500 грн.
     [COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.12.2021 в 12:30 ----------

Снизил цену 2100

----------

